# Mac the Ripper/Handbrake Applications quit unexpectedly



## ShellBell (Jun 17, 2006)

I get the following message when I attempt to use either Mac The Ripper or Handbrake:  The application ... has quit unexpectedly."  

I've uninstalled and reinstalled.  I've applied "Read & Write" to all users.  

HELP!!!  I just learned to use these programs, went out and bought 200 blank DVDs and I can't use it again.  If it matters, the only thing I did between MTR sessions was to unplug my iPod without ejecting it.  Now... heartache.  

Any help is appreciated.  

Thanks,
ShellBell


----------



## Damrod (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, unplugging your iPod without ejecting is not the best thing to do. I can not really imagine that's the reason why the stuff does not work anymore.

Have you looked for the most current version? Have you changed nothing about your OS? Recent updates etc?


----------



## ShellBell (Jun 17, 2006)

No changes to the OS, but there were some automatic updates with Firefox that I couldn't prevent.  I don't know if that would cause this problem.  I also installed Limewire, but didn't use it.  I have a feeling that the problem is a setting in the OS and not the software applications that are quitting, as what are the odds of both going out at the same time with the same error message?  Perhaps it isn't a coincidence either that they are both DVD extracting programs.  

I know about the iPod thing.  I thought I had ejected it and didn't.  

Any ideas?  TIA


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 17, 2006)

When exactly are the apps quitting?

I've found that some DVDs are simply unrippable, due (I assume) to slight corruption. These DVDs will make both Mac The Ripper and Handbrake unexpectedly quit.

Have you tried ripping more than one DVD with the same result? And have you tried ripping any you successfully ripped in the past?


----------



## bobw (Jun 17, 2006)

The DVD's won't make the programs crash if they're not in the machine.

For MTR, try trashing the preference file  *com.Geezerbuttz.mtr.plist*

Don't know the name of the preference for Handbrake, but you can look for it.

Repair Permissions

Repair Disk


----------



## ShellBell (Jun 17, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> When exactly are the apps quitting?
> 
> I've found that some DVDs are simply unrippable, due (I assume) to slight corruption. These DVDs will make both Mac The Ripper and Handbrake unexpectedly quit.
> 
> Have you tried ripping more than one DVD with the same result? And have you tried ripping any you successfully ripped in the past?




The applications are quiting just after the DVDs are scanned.  I've extracted and copied others successfully prior to this problem, but none since and I've tried multiple DVDs to test that probable factor.  I will go back to see if I can once again copy a DVD that I've done so successfully already.  

I can't believe I didn't think of that last night when I was wigging out.


----------



## ShellBell (Jun 17, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> The DVD's won't make the programs crash if they're not in the machine.
> 
> For MTR, try trashing the preference file  *com.Geezerbuttz.mtr.plist*
> 
> ...



I dragged the Preferences folder out of the Library and onto my desktop already and tried to run the applications with no help.  I'll trash that specific file and see what happens.  Thanks, Bob.

Can you tell I've only used a Mac for 2 weeks?  You guys are a great resource-- all of you.  TIA.


----------



## ShellBell (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks, all, for your help.  I've found the solution!

BobW, trashing that file did it.  TIA


----------



## Damocles (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm having the same exact problem with Mac the Ripper and HandBrakeQ

BobW, how do you get to the preferences? I thought I was supposed to open the "show package contents" when I right clicked the application, but I do not see any preferences.

And ShellBell, what was the preference you deleted for HandBrake that did the trick?

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 10, 2011)

Preference files are in your user folder (the Home folder), then Library, and open the Preferences folder. Look for the names of the files, which will often show either the app's name, or a name related to the developer/publisher of the software.


----------

